# 5 huge shipments



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

5 huge shipments of knives arrived today... its going to take a bit, but we will try to get them up on the website as soon as possible

incoming knives include Konosuke, Gesshin Ginga, Gesshin Hide, and Suisin

lots of work to get all of the pictures and stuff done

also, for some of you, this means your custom orders are in


----------



## chuck239 (May 31, 2011)

Jon,

Are these down in my neck of the woods? How are things going with that?

-Chuck



JBroida said:


> 5 huge shipments of knives arrived today... its going to take a bit, but we will try to get them up on the website as soon as possible
> 
> incoming knives include Konosuke, Gesshin Ginga, Gesshin Hide, and Suisin
> 
> ...


----------



## Potato42 (May 31, 2011)

Sweet! I know from experience how fun it is to open big boxes full of badass knives!:wink: Enjoy yourself Jon:thumbsup: I look forward to seeing the goodies when you get them up.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2011)

I would want to keep them all for myself!


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

Jim said:


> I would want to keep them all for myself!


 
I usually want to... i just cant afford to... yet 

@Chuck If you have some free time and want to come and check some stuff out, give me a call

@anyone else in the LA area I'm usually pretty open to having people stop by to check out knives, play with sharpening stones, etc. When we have the store open, it will be a lot easier, but for the time being, if anyone wants to stop by and hang out, let me know (shoot me an e-mail or PM)


----------



## heirkb (May 31, 2011)

JBroida said:


> @anyone else in the LA area I'm usually pretty open to having people stop by to check out knives, play with sharpening stones, etc. When we have the store open, it will be a lot easier, but for the time being, if anyone wants to stop by and hang out, let me know (shoot me an e-mail or PM)


 
Jon, the fact that I'm in southern California has been killing me. I need to save up money for a board and a few other things, but now that I'm down here, it's so tempting to try out something from your Gesshin line of stones...I might have to send you a PM soon. :whistling:


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

I'd be happy for you to come by, hang out, and test out some stones... i've got over 60 in my personal collection over here, including all of the ones i sell, various prototypes, and others i have just for fun. There are a few people who have taken me up on this offer. No pressure to buy anything... just stop by, talk knives and stones, and try out some stuff for fun. This goes for anyone who is in the socal area (or visiting). If i'm around and can make the time, i will.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 31, 2011)

Any Gesshin 5k stones in there as well?


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

indeed


----------



## mhlee (Jun 1, 2011)

JBroida said:


> indeed


 
Whoa.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 1, 2011)

improved formula too... better feedback and feeling, slightly faster cutting, and same great finish


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 1, 2011)

Woohoo!


----------

